
Ask HN: What's missing from current note-taking apps? - tixocloud
I&#x27;ve decided to build a note taking app of my own similar to OneNote because:<p>a. I prefer using a Gmail account as opposed to a Hotmail account<p>b. There are some features like &quot;Find all tags&quot; that are crucial to me but I haven&#x27;t seen it implemented in the Mac version yet.<p>c. Just for fun<p>Before getting ahead of myself, I&#x27;m also interested in knowing what the HN community&#x27;s input is on current note-taking methods (i.e. Google Docs, Evernote, OneNote, pen and paper, Moleskin notebooks, etc. etc. etc.)<p>- How do you take notes?<p>- Why do you use the method you mentioned above to take notes?<p>- Do you use an app to take notes? If so, why do you do so? If not, what makes you not want to use an app to take notes?<p>- If you use an app to take notes, what&#x27;s been the most annoying thing you&#x27;ve experienced?
======
brudgers
I use Org-mode for notes on the computer and notebooks for notes on paper.

I've used OneNote. I don't find Gmail versus Hotmail something I care strongly
about.

Good luck.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. What are some of the things you like about Org-mode? And when do you
use Org-mode vs regular notebooks?

~~~
brudgers
I like the power of the Emacs platform. I suggest looking at org-mode
yourself.

I use regular notebooks for things that make sense to record in notebooks and
org-mode where it makes sense.

~~~
tixocloud
When you say the power of the Emacs platform, do you mean it's flexibility and
speed?

I'll definitely check it out.

~~~
brudgers
Maturity, architecture, community, standard keymap (e.g. Bash, most IDE's,
many applications), support for nearly every programming language, cross
platform capability, mail, StackOverflow, Git, etc.

As they say, Emacs is an operating system that's missing a decent text editor.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks!

